# Can I Use the UHF Remote as #1?



## 62Lincoln (Jan 25, 2006)

I just had the 622 installed, replacing an 811. An unanticipated issue with my setup is that I need to use a UHF remote because of my placement of the Dish receiver, yet the installer told me the UHF remote is for use only on the second tv (presumably in another room). Is it possible to set up the 622 to receive signals from a UHF remote on the number 1 tuner? Thanks in advance, and sorry I haven't been able to figure this out myself.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes it is, but you'll need a UHF enabled TV1 (green) remote to do it. The TV1 remote that ships with the 622 is IR only.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Jan 25, 2006)

Thank you, Mark. Is that simply a Dish Network phone call, or should I go to Ebay?

Edit: would this be the idea? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180029642143&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

That particular remote set won't help. You can model 6.2 or 6.3. In fact, I just bought a 6.2 off ebay yesterday to do just what you're trying to do. Here's an example (although there are a bunch of them). If you get one without the keys (the colored inserts - green, blue, etc), you'll have to use a toothpick or something to move the internal switches to position #3. There are a number of threads that you can search for that provide the details.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

As Kelly said, the 6.0 UHF Pro remote in the eBay URL in post #3 wouldn't do what you are looking for, but you could use that 6.0 UHF Pro for your TV2 UHF remote and change the switch at the bottom of the 6.3 UHF Pro that came with the 622 to be the one that controls TV1 via UHF. The 6.2 / 6.3 remotes are far more versatile than 6.0 / 8.0, but the latter are much cheaper and will work for the TV2 remote on your 622. You could even get two 6.0 remotes on eBay for less than a 6.2 and use one of them for nothing more than a source for a key to plug the hole on your 6.3 (you don't now have the key needed - use the toothpick method).

Edit afterthought - you should be able to use the remote you had been using for the 811 for TV2 on the 622 and use the 6.3 that is usually TV2 to be the TV1 UHF.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Jan 25, 2006)

CABill said:


> Edit afterthought - you should be able to use the remote you had been using for the 811 for TV2 on the 622 and use the 6.3 that is usually TV2 to be the TV1 UHF.


This would be great if I can make it work. I grabbed the UHF remote I was using with the "second" tv on the 811 (in the guest bedroom). Do I simply need to program this remote to a certain address in order for it to control TV1 on the 611?

Edit: Will this 6.2 work?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...70030501439&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Click on :Here's an example" in Kelly's post #4 and notice the baggie of keys. That's what comes in a "6.2 Replacement Kit" to let the remote operate any DISH receiver (except the old DishPlayer 7x00s).

Without having the needed key, you need to change the switch, more than program the remote. Remove the battery cover, push your fingernail (butter knife, ...) between the dish network logo and the blue 2 key to force the key off the bottom. There is a white plastic piece in the remote that moves to fit into the V of the key. The blue 2 up positions the switch to the far left (#1). With a toothpick or the prong of the V in the key, slide the white plastic all the way to the right (#4), then back one click to #3. With the 622 displaying the System Info screen, when you hit the record button on that 6.3 remote, TV1 will change from IR to IR / UHF Pro and switch to whatever address you have programmed for Sat in the remote. You're done - except for the hole at the bottom of the remote where the key used to be. People sell a Green 1 key that positions the switch to that location. The Blue 2 from a 6.0 remote positions the switch to that location. If you OWN (not lease) the equipment, a pocket knife will make the V wider so that it doesn't move the 6.3 switch all the way to #4 when you flip it to the black UHF side and only goes to #3. First, see if you can get it controlling TV1 via UHF without a key. I'd suggest having TV1 and TV2 on different addresses if they are both UHF, but they can both be the same and still work. Just don't use Dual mode and try to operate both simultaneously. Plenty of solutions to the hole where the key was. The 6.2 you linked to is just the same as the 6.3 you have now, but a real fine BIN price. $11 with shipping for a 6.2 is a good deal. It doesn't have the key you need, but takes but a pocket knife to make it be so.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

62Lincoln said:


> This would be great if I can make it work. I grabbed the UHF remote I was using with the "second" tv on the 811 (in the guest bedroom). Do I simply need to program this remote to a certain address in order for it to control TV1 on the 611?


I skipped over the part where you asked about the 811 remote controlling TV1. You can use it to control TV2, not TV1 via UHF. Only a 6.2 or your 6.3 can control TV1 via UHF. If you hit the 811 remote's Record button when the 622 is at a System Info screen, it will change the 622 to listen to whatever address is programmed into the remote. Or change the remote to have the address that is displayed on the System Info screen.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

62Lincoln said:


> Edit: Will this 6.2 work?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...70030501439&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


I sure hope so. I just ordered one from that seller yesterday.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Jan 25, 2006)

News Update - I got the supplied UHF remote to work on TV1 by moving the internal switch to the first position on the left. I am using the black button side of the cover, but first I cut off the portion of the "finger" that would have caused the internal switch to slide to another setting.

Kelly, I'm confident the remote you (and I) ordered will work, but they might require some modification of the button fingers as I've mentioned above. 

P.S. Dish Tech Support told me that TV1 will not support UHF. WRONG!


----------



## PeggyD (Apr 6, 2006)

I just bought this one on eBay. It's a 6.2 with all of the keys.


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

Hate to resurrect old threads but if I understand correctly there is no difference between 6.2 and 6.3 remote in functionality? I need three new remotes and I'm trying to decide which one to get. I'm using a super home node to distribute OTA and Dish signal to 6-7 TVs. It's quite an undertaking to get everything balanced so you get a good picture all around. Two 622 feeding the system.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

If you have the 622 in single mode, enable shared view and the blue remote will work as the main remote


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

If you run in Single mode or only need to control TV2 via UHF in Dual mode, UHF Pro 6.0 and 8.0 remotes will work as well. Either 6.2 or 6.3 UHF Pro remotes are needed to control TV1, but it isn't convenient to use them to switch back and forth between controlling TV1 and TV2. Any of the remotes could be used to control either 622 by programming the Sat remote address to match 622 #1 or #2.


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Would the UHF remotes that come with the 721 work with the 622 or 625?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Doug E said:


> Would the UHF remotes that come with the 721 work with the 622 or 625?


I know that the UHF remote that came with my 921 works with my 622 but I don't know about the 721 remote since I never had a 721.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

The 721 remote would NOT work. It was "Old UHF" like the 501/508/510/... It also lacks a few of the keys on a UHF Pro remote (Pip, Swap, Position, and a Reset). On the other hand, DISH sends out UHF Pro 6.2 as replacements for broken Platinum Plus (721) remotes so if you've had it replaced, look on the back for "UHF Pro" and the remote buttons mentioned.


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

I will only controll the TV2 tuner in the remote areas in dual mode so that they can be operated independantly of the tv1 tuner. Sounds like I only need the 6.0 or 8.0 remotes then? What is the difference between 6.0 and 8.0?
Thanks for the information guys.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm confused as to what you guys are talking about. You guys are making it seem more complicated than it really is.

I have my 622 set to Single mode and I can use both the IR and UHF remotes without any problems.

Enlighten me if I am smoking crack.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/remotehome.shtml has pictures of all the remotes with links to specific info for each. The 8.0 is UHF Pro ONLY and you can't change the tab at the bottom to do anything else. A 6.0 has a two position switch under the 1 / 2 tab to change to IR as well as UHF Pro.

INHUMANITY - the 6.2 and 6.3 can also be used to control TV1 via UHF Pro. It is only needed if the 622 is in a closet where IR won't reach, you want to control TV1 and TV2 independently via UHF from a remote room in Dual mode, ... Now as a test, try turning OFF Shared view with the TV1 IR remote and then attempt to turn it back on with the UHF TV2. That's one of the few things you can't do with the TV2 remote where you need IR or one of the 6.2/6.3 UHF Pro remotes configure to control TV1 via IR OR UHF Pro.


----------



## tankrtoad (Feb 28, 2007)

62Lincoln said:


> Is it possible to set up the 622 to receive signals from a UHF remote on the number 1 tuner?


I have the opposite issue, but the same inability to find the solution. 

I'd like to be able to control TV2 via IR at the VIP622 box. Reason is my TV does a pretty good split-screen display that's useful for, say, watching two different football games. Right now, I have to grab the UHF remote from the bedroom--which works, but it's clumsy and I'd rather avoid the extra step.

UHF-only for TV1 & 2 isn't a good answer--I'm using an IR-only programmable remote (Harmony 880) that I'm pretty happy with, the goal is to use that remote for both TV1 (which it does just fine) and TV2 (which it does nothing, since I can only figure out how to program TV2 via UHF).

Thanks for any help!

Doug (long time reader, first time poster--great forum!)


----------



## disharty (Feb 9, 2006)

Or you could just by a "Leapfrog" or similar device. I bought one for the bedroom, thereby converting the IR remote into a UHF remote. It works by receiving IR signals at a remote unit you plug in in one location and beams them with UHF signals to the second unit you place near your receiver. No need for line of sight remote and the beaming units are sleek and not very noticable.


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

disharty said:


> Or you could just by a "Leapfrog" or similar device. I bought one for the bedroom, thereby converting the IR remote into a UHF remote. It works by receiving IR signals at a remote unit you plug in in one location and beams them with UHF signals to the second unit you place near your receiver. No need for line of sight remote and the beaming units are sleek and not very noticable.


i'm not sure how much one of the leapfrog devices costs - but you can get a 6.2 or 6.3 dish remote on ebay for $10 - and you have nothing noticable sitting around!

gil


----------



## capstv (Feb 8, 2006)

tankrtoad said:


> I have the opposite issue, but the same inability to find the solution.
> 
> I'd like to be able to control TV2 via IR at the VIP622 box. Reason is my TV does a pretty good split-screen display that's useful for, say, watching two different football games. Right now, I have to grab the UHF remote from the bedroom--which works, but it's clumsy and I'd rather avoid the extra step.
> 
> ...


I'm in the exact same boat. My only solution was to buy another UHF remote like the one that came with my 622. ( crummy solution though)


----------



## tankrtoad (Feb 28, 2007)

gilunionhall said:


> i'm not sure how much one of the leapfrog devices costs - but you can get a 6.2 or 6.3 dish remote on ebay for $10 - and you have nothing noticable sitting around!


disharty, gil, thanks for the replies. I considered both of those solutions, but neither really fits the bill.

On the "leapfrog," disharty, I'm really not interested in buying additional hardware for this once-in-a-while issue w/ a pretty straightforward workaround.

On the add'l remote, gil, the point isn't having to go to another room to fetch the remote--I don't use this feature often enough for that to be a big deal.

It's more about the elegance of controlling everything through my Harmony. This would be very easy to achieve, *IF* there's any way to get the 622 to respond to IR commands for TV2. No matter how much I play with the remote settings, though, I haven't figured out how to do that (if it's possible in the first place).

Anyone cracked this nut before?? Thanks!

Doug


----------

